# Peeves puppy making days are almost here!



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What an exciting time that will be for you! I can't wait to hear how Lily takes to working with those pups and teaching them good puppy manners.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

How wonderful for you! Not many people could handle this, but I have no doubt that you will do it extraordinarily well!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Such exciting news! Im sure he will miss you but with all those girls around I dont know???? Good luck with the progress! How fun.....new puppies!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HAPPY PUPPY MAKING SUCCESS PEEVES!!!!!!! 
It is different that he will be going to the female rather than the reverse....we always took females to the stud, but usually the stud was experienced and got the deed done..............I remember one time though, when we took our Golden to be bred (her third and to be last litter) she would sit down everytime the male would try to mount her!(We did not assist or force the breeding) She was NOT into him I guess ..............LOL!
We lost our opportunity and had to wait til her next heat where she was bred to the male we had used for her previous litters and she actually ran to him and 'flagged' immediately!!! We always said she was a one dog gal!!! Her 3 day stay with him ended up with a 13 puppy litter!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No pressure Peeves!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the good wishes. I sure hope he feels relaxed and doesn't end up acting goofy because he misses us! I am trying to work out taking him on Sunday. The girl won't be ready, but it will give him a chance to adjust. And yes, Molly I know we are doing things backwards, but since I don't have experience breeding it seemed the way to do it for this time.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hoping he has no "performance anxiety" and has the time of his life. (misogynistic thinking?) Lilly will have her loyal subjects and be elevated to queenly matriarch. Hope you can stay on top Catherine. All the best.
Eric.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm curious, is there a reason that the females usually go to the stud? Why would it matter either way?
Good luck to Peeves!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Theo'sMom said:


> I'm curious, is there a reason that the females usually go to the stud? Why would it matter either way?
> Good luck to Peeves!


I am not experienced enough to say for sure here, especially since we are doing it backwards!

Eric, you are funny! Yes it will be Queen Lily and her princes. I think we will have a good handle on all of it. I would only wish for son of Peeves to be able to be home a couple of weeks before I have to go back for the fall semester, but I have a great network of dog sitters.

I am going to take him tomorrow instead of waiting until next Friday. It will give him a chance to settle in up there before he needs to do anything. He has been to her place about once a year and I am sure he will remember it since he loves her pond, but we've never left him there.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Theo'sMom said:


> I'm curious, is there a reason that the females usually go to the stud? Why would it matter either way?
> 
> Good luck to Peeves!



I would venture a guess that it is so the owner can control who he is bred to? An "in demand" stud commands very high fees - if you were to hand him over to someone unscrupulous, he could be bred to hundreds of females in a few days. Of course the offspring couldn't be registered under his name, but nothing to stop an unscrupulous person from naming their stud and getting the boost to their gene pool.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Theo'sMom said:


> I'm curious, is there a reason that the females usually go to the stud? Why would it matter either way?
> Good luck to Peeves!


The reason I was given many years ago was that the female being more territorial will better allow a male to mount her out of her own territory....less chance for fighting/resistance from female.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*Major complications...*

I took Peeves to the vet yesterday to get him a Bordatella immunization so that I can take him and Lily together for some two dog studies they are going to run during the summer.

While we were waiting I was pretty upset to see him drip a bit of blood in a couple of urine spots. I don't know which part bothered me more, that he had blood in his urine, was "leaking" or that he obviously has a problem we hadn't noticed.

Anyway we ended up spending two hours there so that I could get some water into him and later for me and one of the techs to go out and collect urine for a urinalysis and culture. The vet also tried to do a prostate exam, but Peeves didn't want any part of that. We came home with a script for ten days of baytril and advice against taking him to the breeder. Right now I am waiting for phone calls from both the vet with results and the breeder to see if we have any options for how to make things work.

I am worried that he could have real prostate problems. I am beside myself since I really don't like not knowing what is really happening. 

The only good thing out of yesterday was that Peeves (who can be reactive around other dogs) was a trooper yesterday. He spent most of the time that we were sitting in the waiting area waiting for the next thing to happen either sitting in front of me paying nice attention or lying on the floor half asleep. He barked 3 times at 3 fairly poorly managed dogs and gave his attention right back to me when I told him to leave it. I guess guarding chickens is the right job for him! Lets hope he gets to do it for many years to come.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

paws crossed for good news on all fronts about peeves. such a good boy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Everybody wish us good news. The results of urinalysis showed a high bilirubin and protein along with red blood cells. The bilirubin could mean liver problems. I will be taking him back for blood work asap.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

prayers being sent.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh no!! Hope everything turns out okay, poor Peeves!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no, hope that it is something easily treatable. Fingers and paws crossed here for good news!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

This is such a shock. Prayers that your vet figures out what is going on with Peeves and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOOOHHHH NNNOOOOO! Poor Peeves!...............you and your SO must be so worried! Hope this is something minor! Keeping you in our prayers!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sending prayers for Peeves. I'm sorry to hear that his levels are high and that you may have to postpone the breeding. I hope he is well soon.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh no, Lily. I hope this is just a temporary bump in the road and Peeves' blood test results normalize rapidly after this infection clears!

If all turns out well, you can always have him collected and then he can sire puppies without you having to worry about timing. Maybe not so convenient for your puppy raising plans though... I know his lines are important to Peeves' breeder and so hope this can work out for her and you all.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Poor Peeves. Hopefully it's minor.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy to say that Peeves is acting like his usual slef this morning so at least there doesn't seem to be anything worse going on. I think I will call the reproductive vet and make an appointment to have him collected if she thinks it would be ok to do that. I hope to get a substitute for tomorrow's lab class, in which case I will take him to be collected in the morning and then to the regular vet to get the blood work done.

Thank you all of you for your good wishes. I am worried about my boy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*Peeves update*

Urine culture came back negative. I got those results on Tuesday when I took him to get blood drawn. He still acts fine and was good for the exam, so no problems there. We got the results on the blood work yesterday and everything is normal! I am now thinking that he was having an episode of prostatitis, which I would deem not unexpected in a 6 1/2 year old intact male. We will repeat the urine culture and urinalysis when he finishes his baytril. I guess the urine bilirubin could have just been a misread since his blood bilirubin was normal.

In the meantime all of this ended up with us missing this week's breeding opportunity. The breeder was able to recruit Peeves' one year younger full brother who lives very near her. I do expect that will use Peeves when the next girl comes in season, probably in June. Hopefully we will still eventually have a son of Peeves on the way.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my, just read this all and so glad it has a good ending for Peeves' health. It is a pity though to have missed the breeding. 

But it's very good that this seems to have been caught, and dealt with, early on. 

Good luck with catching up on the son of Peeves chapter of your lives!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

glad to hear things are going well with peeves. june is not that far off, either.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY! Great news! Looks like Peeves 'son' will soon be expected after all! Happy, happy, happy!!!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

OMG Catherine,i don't get on here too often and ran out of time before I finished this thread yesterday! Hence,I spent the last day worrying about Peeves' health! Glad all seems to be ok,and the GS "prince" just might be delayed a trifle!

Martha and Che,aka the whippet on Poodle Forum :flowers:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Great news for you and Peeves!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck!! And how thrilling to be getting a baby out of your boy!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Best wishes for Peeves' health and can't wait to see his son!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Aww, darn. Sorry for the setback. Please keep us informed about the love life of Peeves and his much anticipated son. I was already looking forward to those huge GSD puppy ears that seem to have a will of their own.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What a relief to read these perfectly fine test results! I hope they can help figure out what caused the bleeding so that can be addressed.

Sorry he had to miss out on the breeding; so glad she had Peeves' brother at hand.


----------

